# wheels



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i have been looking for some zo6 wheels you put on my car just woulndering if anyone has put them on there gto? 

like these!

Corvette C6 Z06 Style Wheel - Hyper Silver Dark (18x8.5) at CorvetteGuys.com - Free Shipping!


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

If you have a Butler Tire around where you are, might want to check them out....kicks06


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

kicks06 said:


> If you have a Butler Tire around where you are, might want to check them out....kicks06


hmm never herd of a butler tire.. thank you for the info thow


----------

